# "57 Columbia Good Year Hi-Way Patrol ready to ride.



## mickeyc (Nov 24, 2018)

Before and after.....finished? him up today.  Still looking for that shorty tank and a rack.

Before..





After..





















Figured a Good Year bike deserved a pair of Good Year tires.  These were old ones that were in exceptional condition.

Mike


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 25, 2018)

Cool bike ! , enjoy !


----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2018)

Great job! Very cool bike


----------

